

Show HN: Proof of Position - charleyhine
http://proofofposition.com

======
swang
I kinda like the concept, except there is no way to prove you were there in
the first place. It just proves you inputted a set of GPS coordinates at a
specific time and can prove that.

------
danbruc
Why? And even if there is a good reason this does not work because you can not
prove that you actually were at the location you encoded into the block chain.

~~~
charleyhine
Why? Wanted a decentralized database of memorable places I've visited.

Proof? The key pair signing the transaction proves it originated from this
service. HTML5 geolocation data could be incorrect in the same way a
Foursquare check-in doesn't prove one is actually at a given venue.

~~~
danbruc
But why put it into the block chain instead of a database?

~~~
tg3
My guess would be the decentralized nature of it. Even if this service goes
away (like Foursquare could), your check-ins with service won't (at least
until the blockchain dies, which is presumably longer than an individual
company).

~~~
danbruc
I thought of that, too, but then - with bitcoin still in its infancy and far
from sure to survive the next five years - I think that a cloud service is a
far safer bet than the block chain. Or just have your own database on the site
hosting the website.

------
Coffeewine
It's quite unclear to me - how much does it cost to store this data in the
blockchain? I'm imagining the quantity must not be nil as otherwise it'd be
possible to DOS the blockchain by supplying a large quantity of useless data.

~~~
ianpurton
Long story short 0 or 0.0001 BTC.

Long story - It depends on the inputs to the transaction you want to make.

------
eglover
With all the paranoia over privacy right now, I don't think too many people
will buy into it.

------
recursive
GPS spoofers are built into most major browsers.

